# Finished my website finally!



## skiboarder72 (Jul 10, 2008)

So I finally finished my website I've been working on the last few months. Its taken awhile but here it is, let me know how it works for everyone! Feedback is appreciated!

http://www.joshjonesphoto.com/


----------



## paigegreen916 (Jul 10, 2008)

i can't seem to enlarge an image. the horizontal scroll goes through them, but when i click on an image, it simply continues to scroll. i didn't spent a lot of time there, but those were my first impressions. I'd love to see the full images though.


----------



## timbearden (Jul 11, 2008)

I believe what paige was looking at was the first page.  You think you can click to enlarge but you can't.  However, I do see the simple viewer galleries later so at least you can enlarge them there.  

You could make it a flash that automatically scrolls, so you don't think it is a clickable gallery.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 11, 2008)

timbearden said:


> I believe what paige was looking at was the first page.  You think you can click to enlarge but you can't.  However, I do see the simple viewer galleries later so at least you can enlarge them there.
> 
> You could make it a flash that automatically scrolls, so you don't think it is a clickable gallery.



Good idea! I think i'm going to do that! Thanks for the suggestion and feedback guys


----------

